# Clen Safety Question



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

I wonder if somebody could help me out please. I'm considering starting a 10 week Clen cycle soon (2 weeks on, 2 weeks off breaks during). I've never taken Clen before, although I HAVE run a couple of cycles of Testoviron several years back. Having read and watched some Youtube videos, a lot of people are claiming that Clen is extremely dangerous and not worth taking whatsoever. They claim that Clen can enlarge the cells in your heart, and even kill them off, causing strokes and heart attacks, etc. I was of course aware that Clen would have some side effects, as no Stimulant is completely safe, although I didn't realise there were so many articles, posts, and videos online advising people to stay well clear of Clen.

Do you know how true this is, and how at risk of heart problems I'd be by taking a 10 week cycle of Clen? Has it all been exacerbated by the 'STEROIDS ARE BAD' crowd? Provided I very slowly taper up my dosage (starting at 20mcg and increasing by 20mcg per day, up to 120mcg max), how worried should I be about the supposed dangers to my heart? I'm absolutely fine with things like agitation, tremors, etc as that's to be expected, but having read now that it can cause irreversible damage to your heart, it's got my feeling a little bit worried, and I'm now unfortunately 50/50 about whether or not to start a cycle of Clen.

How common are these side effects, especially with somebody who doesn't mess around and stupidly take a massive dosage all of a sudden without first tapering up?

Would appreciate a reply, thank you.

Regards.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

What are you expecting Clen to do for you?

If it's weight loss, then a calorie deficit and time will is the no risk way to go.

Unless you have an underlying heart defect, then I doubt a 10 week course of clen would do you any harm, however I can't give you any guarantee.

People obviously react differently to clean, some like myself can handle quite high doses, others not.

Personally I wouldn't even consider taking clen unless I was under say 10% BF and weight loss had stalled.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

To be honest, having used clen on and off for 3 years (yeah... not afraid to admit that) I would advise to avoid it unless you are competing.

Yohimbe I find just as good with more tolerable sides and easier to get hold of.

The effects you speak of are uncommon and generally only seen in longer term use but you are right in saying there is a risk to cardiac tissue.

A good diet, cardio and proper rest will yield better results than clen day in day out. It will increase you RMR slightly but the same outcome can be achieved via diet and exercise. We aren't talking a lot either, maybe 150-300 calories per day.


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

RedStar said:


> 10 weeks of clen is ridiculous.
> 
> 2 weeks on 2 off is better. To compare it to testosterone is just silly as well. It is a completely different med.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the misunderstanding. I wasn't planning on 10 weeks straight of Clen. I was going to do 10 weeks in total consisting of periods of 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. So it'd be 6 weeks total of Clen with two separate 2 week breaks in between.



Sparkey said:


> What are you expecting Clen to do for you?
> 
> If it's weight loss, then a calorie deficit and time will is the no risk way to go.
> 
> ...


 The Clen was going to be used as an aid towards fat loss. I've used calipers and am currently around 12.4% and wanted to reach 8-9%, but finding it extremely difficult right now. I guess I'll go back and reanalyse my diet, and see if there's anything I can do to improve the fat loss. I guess I could always add some more cardio in. I AM putting effort in, and it's not as though I'm looking for a wonder pill, but I just figured if there's any way I can speed things up safely I was going to consider it.

The problem is, due to my body type (I was quite a chubby youngster) I have a lot of vascularity, striations, muscle separation and leanness in my shoulders, arms, chest, legs etc at my current bodyfat level which honestly makes me look as though I'd have a chiselled washboard midsection, but unfortunately for some reason I NEVER have. I've had a very slight overhang of bodyfat covering my lower abs, and even when I was previously down to 10% it was still there, which was extremely weird and demotivational for me. Anybody looking at me with a vest on would assume I'm extremely chiselled/ripped, and often have lads at the gym saying "let's see your abs" but the moment I'd go topless the illusion would fade due to my bodyfat surrounding my lower abs. It's a weird situation that I've never really seen with anybody before. Usually if somebody has a lot of vascularity and striations etc, then you can almost guarantee they'd have AT LEAST a flat stomach, but for some reason I don't. I'm 31 years old now, and have been training since I was 15, although I've had this specific bodyfat 'overhang' surrounding my lower abs from around the age of 8 years old. It just doesn't seem to wanna budge.



Bensif said:


> To be honest, having used clen on and off for 3 years (yeah... not afraid to admit that) I would advise to avoid it unless you are competing.
> 
> Yohimbe I find just as good with more tolerable sides and easier to get hold of.
> 
> ...


 I'd never heard of Yohimbe before. Is it illegal, or can I get it OTC? Will have to do some research on it I suppose.

On a final note, how would an ECA stack compare to Clen in terms of safety and effectiveness? That's always an option, as I think I'm gonna pass on the Clen now just to be safe.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Yohimbe is a herbal supplement that gives similar effects to clen and / or ECA. Ephedrine is really hard to get hold of now since it's been banned pretty much everywhere.

Give Yohimbe a go; 5-15mg is a good dose, lower end works well.

If this is a diet where you are over 10%, don't throw the kitchen sink at it. Little cardio, deficit via diet and caffeine is a good start.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I like yohimbine too. It must be taken fasted and like everything, you build up tolerance, so it needs to be cycled.

20mg (maybe 10 first time)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Vanchatron said:


> I'd never heard of Yohimbe before. Is it illegal, or can I get it OTC? Will have to do some research on it I suppose.


 It's not prohibited for sale but most supply it in 2.5mg caps so it gets expensive unless you buy ugl which is usually dosed at 10mg.

More here: https://examine.com/supplements/yohimbine/


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

I've just done some reading on Yohimbe, and it seems as though it'd at least help somewhat in ridding 'stubborn' fat, which is the issue I'm having at the moment. The only problem is, as Sasnak mentioned, it must be taken fasted. I've done some reading online to see if it can work without fasting, although I couldn't find much info. I've been a Type 1 insulin dependent Diabetic since the age of 9, which makes fasting a real nightmare for me and something I try to avoid for long periods of time. Especially now that I'm cutting, if I were to add a fasted state as well then I could see my blood sugar levels dropping rapidly and I'd end up having a hypoglycemic attack, which is of course something I'd like to avoid.

So my question is, is it pointless to take in a non fasted state? I.e. does it ONLY work in a fasted state, or can I take it with food? If it MUST be taken fasted, then how fasted exactly should I be when taking it? I suppose I could take it first thing in the morning and wait a couple of hours before eating breakfast, but even then I worry that my blood sugar levels would drop too much.

Thanks.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

From memory any food blunts the effects pretty quickly. It does need to be taken fasted and ideally with caffeine.

The detail of you being type-1 is quite the detail to leave out lol. I don't think I would (personally) recommend any fat burners that can have an effect on blood sugar levels to a diabetic. Perhaps if you do want to do this, you should do so under the guidance of someone familiar with coaching diabetics.

You mention stubborn fat... how lean are you? To me stubborn fat is when you get down around 7-8% and certain areas won't shift. If you are over 10%, nearer to 15%, then fat burners really aren't necessary yet.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, it must be taken fasted. This is covered in the examine link I posted which is backed up by a study that you'll be able to find through that site.

I'm currently using sibutramine, have you considered that?


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Bensif said:


> From memory any food blunts the effects pretty quickly. It does need to be taken fasted and ideally with caffeine.
> 
> The detail of you being type-1 is quite the detail to leave out lol. I don't think I would (personally) recommend any fat burners that can have an effect on blood sugar levels to a diabetic. Perhaps if you do want to do this, you should do so under the guidance of someone familiar with coaching diabetics.
> 
> You mention stubborn fat... how lean are you? To me stubborn fat is when you get down around 7-8% and certain areas won't shift. If you are over 10%, nearer to 15%, then fat burners really aren't necessary yet.


 lol, well I'll be honest, I left out the fact that I'm diabetic because having mentioned it in the past on forums, all advice given just tends to stop as people don't wanna risk giving me advice in case it affects my diabetes. That being said, I've been diabetic long enough now to know all about the condition and how it impacts me. It's controlled extremely well, and I'm used to how different supplements/PEDs/AAS work alongside it. Regarding how lean I am, I'm currently 12.4% bodyfat & 198lbs at 5,11", based on a caliper test.



Sasnak said:


> Yes, it must be taken fasted. This is covered in the examine link I posted which is backed up by a study that you'll be able to find through that site.
> 
> I'm currently using sibutramine, have you considered that?


 Sorry mate, the link you posted wasn't working at the time for some reason so I didn't read it. I've read it now, and see that it should definitely be taken when fasted, although it still doesn't mention HOW fasted I should be exactly. It just says to take it in between meals. Not having a lot of experience in fasted states, due to being diabetic, I'm not exactly sure how it works. How long do I need to go without food before being in a typical fasted state, would you say? Just read up on Sibutramine, and it seems to be an appetite suppressant, is that correct? I'm actually not too bothered about feeling hungry whilst cutting, and have enough willpower to make sure I don't consume extra calories just because I'm hungry, so I'm not sure how worth it Sibutramine would be for me.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sibutramine reduces appetite but it seems to be hit and miss, it works for me but others report nothing despite trying more than one lab. You won't know until you try it.

I've linked the studies. The first is in humans but it doesn't talk about when to take it. The study regarding taking it fasted is in rodents.

Personally I call "fasted" as not having eaten for 4 hours providing the last meal you consumed wasn't a massive meal.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17214405/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12323115/


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Sasnak said:


> Sibutramine reduces appetite but it seems to be hit and miss, it works for me but others report nothing despite trying more than one lab. You won't know until you try it.
> 
> I've linked the studies. The first is in humans but it doesn't talk about when to take it. The study regarding taking it fasted is in rodents.
> 
> ...


 Well I was actually going to ask if it'd be worth taking first thing in the morning before breakfast, provided I take it and then wait a couple of hours or so before eating, but having read the studies it seems the best time to take it would be pre workout. In that case, I wouldn't be able to take it in a fasted state as it's pretty much mandatory that I have something to eat before my workout in order to make sure that my blood sugar levels stay stable. Hmm, this has got me in a bit of a predicament now as I'm not sure when the best time to take it would be, for me anyway.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

A little write up I did recently on Clenbuterol:

How should you feel on clen?

Drugs don't always work for everybody-we see this in medicine all the time.

Not every antibiotic will work, not every anti-histamine will work and not every anti-asthmatic will work-including clen.

These are the odds of having side effects when using clen. Only because it does/doesn't affect you, doesn't meant it will be the same for others.

Common side effects-more than 1 in 100 to less than 1 in 10 people can feel the following:
• Restlessness
• Headache
• Tremor
• Palpitations

Uncommon side effects-more than 1 in 1,000 to less than 1 in 100 people can feel the following:
• Nervousness
• Dizziness
• Ireggular heart rate
• Abnormally fast heart rate
• Muscle spasm

Whether you feel anything or not, remember that you are not the only person in the world, and not everyone will respond to clen the same way as you.

Reference
Clenbuterol safety profile. Available at: https://bit.ly/2UJfopG.

P.S. Clenbuterol is known to deplete taurine and potassium levels. One might benefit from supplementing with additional intake.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Maybe give it a go based on your windows for eating. If I recall correctly the study in footballers doesn't give a specific time.

It is (for most, some get anxiety) a low side drug so little to lose by giving it a go


----------



## shooter3111 (Nov 10, 2019)

Vanchatron said:


> I wonder if somebody could help me out please. I'm considering starting a 10 week Clen cycle soon (2 weeks on, 2 weeks off breaks during). I've never taken Clen before, although I HAVE run a couple of cycles of Testoviron several years back. Having read and watched some Youtube videos, a lot of people are claiming that Clen is extremely dangerous and not worth taking whatsoever. They claim that Clen can enlarge the cells in your heart, and even kill them off, causing strokes and heart attacks, etc. I was of course aware that Clen would have some side effects, as no Stimulant is completely safe, although I didn't realise there were so many articles, posts, and videos online advising people to stay well clear of Clen.
> 
> Do you know how true this is, and how at risk of heart problems I'd be by taking a 10 week cycle of Clen? Has it all been exacerbated by the 'STEROIDS ARE BAD' crowd? Provided I very slowly taper up my dosage (starting at 20mcg and increasing by 20mcg per day, up to 120mcg max), how worried should I be about the supposed dangers to my heart? I'm absolutely fine with things like agitation, tremors, etc as that's to be expected, but having read now that it can cause irreversible damage to your heart, it's got my feeling a little bit worried, and I'm now unfortunately 50/50 about whether or not to start a cycle of Clen.
> 
> ...


 when i was takeing {clen} has messed me up badly, i thought i was going to die on that stuff after a week of use, i noticed sides after the first day. BUT thought that it was just a bad day, so i kept it up for a week anyway and had to stop it do to severe side effects, like bad heart palpations and dizzyness and ect: so i will not take anymore of it with any more of my cycles, BUT like they say everyone is different, and i truely belive in that, but im also a healthy guy and done alot of bad s**t and good s**t in my life and { clen } has to be 1 of my worst exsperiances....


----------

